# Ipod touch 2G MC version (jailbroken) crashing problems



## pianoplunkster (Jun 4, 2010)

It only seems to happen when I have to do something that redirects me to a separate app (example: clicking a link in email which would take me to Safari). 

It's iOS 4.2.1 with greenp0ison, although I didn't do this particular jailbreak. (I do know how to jailbreak (ish), but in the past it was on my 1G touch with blackra1n, which is much more user-friendly...)

Is this a common problem? Should I try restoring and re-jailbreaking? Or should I try a different jailbreak like redsn0w?

ETA: For some reason, when I try using sn0wbreeze it doesn't recognize the ipsw file that I have downloaded... dunno what I'm doing wrong THERE.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi,

You can try redoing the Jail break. It is very hard to actually find a problem on a device that has been jail broken as alot of settings can get changed.


----------

